# 5 gallon glue bucket valve



## kicknargel (Mar 21, 2013)

I've seen 55 gallon drums of wood glue with a valve spout to fill up your bottle. Anyone have a solution for doing this on a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## JLNorthGA (Mar 21, 2013)

Doesn't the lid have a spout? The least expensive way would be to replace the lid with one that had a spout. Just whack a new lid on the container and pour away.

I've seen horizontal valves - but that would mean replacing the container.

Not usually something you see in an ordinary 5 gallon pail.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 21, 2013)

This? 5 Gallon Pail Pump, 5 Gallon Bucket Pump in Stock - ULINE


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 21, 2013)

Love it. I searched uline for a valve, but not a pump.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 21, 2013)

I would be afraid of a pump like that gumming up pretty quickly. You would have to clean it really well right after each use.


----------



## Footer (Mar 21, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> I would be afraid of a pump like that gumming up pretty quickly. You would have to clean it really well right after each use.



If you kept the end taped/sealed it would be fine. If your really flying through the glue this could be great.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 22, 2013)

This one fits a gallon jug Elmer's Glue Pump - BLICK art materials


----------



## venuetech (Mar 22, 2013)

I have seen a mustard / ketchup pump in near the bulk condiments at walmart


----------



## JohnD (Mar 22, 2013)

I wonder if this is what you are looking for:
Drum Faucet, Plastic Drum Faucets in Stock - ULINE
The 3/4 inch one is what I am thinking of. I have seen these before, I just am not sure where, perhaps janitorial supplies. The bucket had a two part cap, the larger cap would be removed for the pump that was posted. In that cap was a smaller plug which was the same thread as a faucet for a garden hose. The faucets I have seen were always a bronzy color plastic.


----------



## venuetech (Mar 22, 2013)

or some thing like this


I'm not sure why they show this with the spout on the bottom. When you pour something from a can or a bucket the spout should be on top so you do not get the "glug glug" as air is sucked into the can.


----------

